# kodak easy share c182 camera

## truekaiser

I am trying to figure out why this camera while under windows is recognized as a usb drive is not seen nor given a address under linux.

here is what lsusb says.

```
Bus 004 Device 008: ID 040a:05d1 Kodak Co. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x040a Kodak Co.

  idProduct          0x05d1 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Eastman Kodak Company

  iProduct                2 KODAK EASYSHARE C182 Digital Camera

  iSerial                 3 C182 032242682

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass         6 Imaging

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Still Image Capture

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Picture Transfer Protocol (PIMA 15470)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval              16

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

```

and this is all dmesg shows.

```
usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8
```

----------

## Randy Andy

My truekaiser  :Smile: 

Try to use this instead:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPhoto

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Gphoto2

Much success,

Andy.

----------

